# Destin Snorkeling



## Philup22 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm going to be in Destin next week, and I've seen that the jetties have some pretty cool snorkeling. I was wondering if there'll be abundant wildlife there this time of year, or if I should just leave the gear at home.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sure there will be some fish to see but your best chance at seeing some true tropicals is in the fall. Don't forget a nice wetsuit if you go!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd definitely wear at least a 5mm! Was in the water last weekend & it was definitely on the chilly side.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Most important thing snorkeling the Destin Jetty is knowing te tides. They run thru there like no place else. You can end up way offshore if ur not careful. But it's a cool place to snorkel.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

As stated before you will definetly need to check the tides. You should shoot for rising/high tide. You'll want the clean water coming in, and if you can't keep up with the current you'll float towards the bridge instead of towards the East Jetty. 

***KEEP AN EYE ABOVE THE WATER. Glance up every other breath, key in on weird sounds. 
There will be plenty of newbie pontoon and PWC drivers, who somehow won't see a neon snorkel and fins. 

There's always plenty of wildlife, I recommend parking at O'steen and walking in to the finger Jetty if you don't have a boat. 

Why someone decided to setup a snorkel industry so close to a navigational channel with tourist boat rentals is beyond me. 

All about $$ and less about safety I guess.


----------

